# 342 offer for Coffeeforum.co.uk members



## lespresso

We would like to offer all members the opportunity to try http://LondiniumEspresso.com

Order any 2 coffees then drop us an email quoting your username & request your free coffee (up to the value of the most expensive of the 2 coffees you ordered)

In these straitened economic times you can enjoy some of the world's finest coffee for as little as 33p a cup (£5 for 250g gives 15 double shot (16g) drinks = 33p/cup). Now even less with our 342 offer.

Kind regards

http://LondiniumEspresso.com


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Wow, what a fantastic offer! Thanks very much







Heart palpitations, here we come!


----------



## Glenn

Welcome, and thanks for posting an offer for your coffee.

I've been following the growth and development of your site with interest.

I've heard whisperings about your Galapagos but have yet to try it.


----------



## lespresso

i recommend the Java Blawan Estate if you like a full, rich espresso, yet clean without the heavy wet wood/jungle taste that so often appears in the Sumatran coffees.

if you have any specific requests please advise & we will try & source for you if at all possible.


----------

